# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Udruga za borbu protiv neplodnosti BiH

## Sanja79

Sad sam tek vidjela da postoji pokusaj da se napravi BiH udruzenje roditelja, a mi imamo ideju da napravimo udruzenje za borbu protiv neplodnosti... Hm... 
Objediniti akciju ili ne? 
Molim razloge za i protiv...
Ja glasam za NE jer cemo se rasplinuti, i ovako ce biti problem oko sastajanja i dogovaranja (rastrkanost) i to je VEEELIKI razlog.
Molim obrazlozite argumentovano u postovima.
Hvala! 
P.S. Ideja je krenula sa: 
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...=654775#654775 
pa pogledajte...

----------


## laky

Za početak sam i ja zato da se osnuje udruga za borbu protiv neplodnosti *neovisno* pa da je s vremenom udružimo s drugom roditelja tj da se pomažemo međusobno.Istini za volju nisu nam isti problemi ali cilj jeste,[u]zdrava i sretna djeca.[/u]..Počnimo što prije i nesmijemo dopustiti da nas u početku zakoči naziv imena i nešto sl.predlažem da se odmah jave sve cure koje su zainteresirane a d se dogovorimo gdje i ad da se nađemo(meni odgovara bilo koji dio planete .Cure javite se da to završimo (registriranje i sl.)i počnemo borbu s NJIMA(zakonodavna vlast).
Ima li tko od RODA iz RH kao dragovoljac za savjete

----------


## sarjevo

Drage moje i ja dajem glas za NE, iz istih razloga kao i sanja79, podrzavam u potpunosti akociju samo mi treba neko ko ce da mi da upute sta da radim. Tu sam, spremna za akciju, ali nisam bas nekakav vrstan organizator.

----------


## talia7

Jako teško pitanje i ne mogu glasati samo na da i ne jer mislim da ovisi o kapacitetima kojima raspolažete. Činjenica jeste da je nepolodnost zaista specifična tema i problem na kome se dosta treba raditi i da ukoliko je "utopljen" u udrugu roditelja može se rasplinuti energija i prioriteti ciljeva odnosno aktivnosti tako da problem neplodnosti bude prilično nisko na dnevnom redu. Opet s druge strane iako nas ima jako mnogo koji se suočavamo s problemom nepolodnosti ipak nas je hvala Bogu malo u odnosu na roditelje i što je još važnije i ja duboko vjerujem u to da većina boraca s neplodnošću ipak se prije ili kasnije suoči sa dojenjem, pelenama ....  :D 
Ja bih vam predložila zajednički "brainstorming" pa vidite stavite na jednu stranu prednosti, a na drugu nedostatke i vaše mogućnosti i kapacitete da djelujete samostalno ili u okrilju nekog jata.
Meni osobno bi više prevagnulo da to bude zajednička udruga, ali sa jakim timom koji se bori s groznim problemom neplodnosti. Naravno jako je važno da udruga roditelja koja će se osnovati podržava stavove koji su nam važni i prioritetni. Administrativno, tehnički i financijski je efikasnije voditi jednu udrugu također.

----------


## talia7

sorry ako sam se bez veze upeljala jer ja nisam iz BiH samo sam htjela podjeliti malo razmišljanja.

----------


## Sanja79

Prvo, curke, izvinite na ovako dugom postu...
Napravila sam prvi ozbiljan korak:

Izvod iz Pravilnika o načinu vođenja registra udruženja/udruga i zaklada/fondacija BiH i stranih međunarodnih udruženja i fondacija i drugih neprofitnih organizacija

Član 10. 
1.Zahtjev za upis u registar udruženja/udruga podnosi se Ministarstvu (Ministarstvo civilnih poslova i komunikacija)(Obrazac Z-I-I – Zahtjev za upis u registar udruženja ili fondacije). 
2.Uz zahtjev za upis u registar navode se sljedeći podaci: puni naziv (i skraćeni ako postoji) udruženja/udruge, s tim što naziv mora biti na tri službena jezika, koja su u upotrebi u BiH, adresa udruženja/udruge i broj telefona, predmet upisa, opis i otisak znaka /ako postoji/, naziv i adresa Ministarstva kojem se podnosi zahtjev, datum prijema zahtjeva i redni broj upisnika.
3.Uz zahtjev za upis u registar prilaže se: 
 a. Osnivački akt, sa potpisom svih osnivača;
 b. Statut;
 c. Ciljevi odnosno djelatnost udruženja/udruge ili zaklade/fondacije (obrazac broj: Z-I-2);
 d. Odluka ili izvod iz odluke o imenovanju članova upravnog odbora udruženja/udruge, zaklade/fondacija, stranih i međunarodnih udruženja/udruga i zaklada/fondacija i drugih neprofitnih organizacija (ako ih ima), s potpisima svih članova upravnog odbora (Obrazac Z-I-3);
 e. Odluka ili izvod iz odluke o imenovanju lica ovlaštenog za zastupanje udruženja/udruge u pravnom prometu;
 f. Lična/osobna isprava lica/osobe ovlaštenog za predstavljanje i zastupanje udruženja/udruge u pravnom prometu;
 g.Ovjereni potpis lica/osobe ovlaštene za predstavljanje i zastupanje udruženja/udruge u pravnom prometu (Obrazac Z-I-4);
 h. Lična/osobna karta, odnosno izvod iz registra, kojim se dokazuje da su osnivači udruženja/udruge državljani BiH, ili pravna lica/osobe registrovana u BiH, a ako je osnivač strano fizičko lice/osoba pasoš, dozvola o boravku ili prebivalištu u BiH;
 i. Podatke sa dokazima o strukturi kapitala udruženja/udruge ili zaklade/fondacije.

4. Prilozi uz zahtjev iz stava 3. ovog člana se podnose u originalu, ili ovjerenom prepisu ili ovjerenoj kopiji. 

_Napomena: sve obrasce (Z-I-1,2,3,4) posjedujem u elektronskoj verziji_

...Izvod iz Zakona o udrugama i zakladama BiH...

1.1.	Opšte/opće odredbe (definicije udruge i zaklade)

Član 2.
1. Udruga se osniva zajedničkim sporazumom u kojem se skupina od tri ili više fizičkih, odnosno pravnih osoba, u svim kombinacijama dobrovoljno udružuje radi ostvarivanja nekog zajedničkog ili javnog interesa, a pri tome nema nakanu sticati profit. Udruga postaje pravnom osobom onda kada je registrirana onako kako je predviđeno ovim zakonom.
2. Zaklada je pravna osoba koja nema svoje članstvo, a čiji je cilj upravljanje određenom imovinom u javnom interesu ili u dobrotvorne svrhe. Zaklada postaje pravnom osobom iz BiH onda kada je registrirana onako kako je predviđeno ovim zakonom.
...
Ukratko- Ostali članovi zakona određuju statut, upravni odbor, nadzorni odbor i druge funkcije udruge. (skeniraću, ne da mi se prekucavati   :Embarassed:  )

Šta još? 

Raspoložena sam za sastanak i proporučujem subotu ili nedjelju (ne neophodno sljedeću), bilo gdje u BiH. 
Ako opterećujemo ovaj forum, možemo nastaviti prepisku putem maila. Samo se javite i glasajte na anketi...   :Heart:

----------


## laky

Hvala Talia 7 svaka sugestija je poželjnja a mi kad postanemo roditelji postat ćmo članovi i te udruge a do tada želimo pmoći svima koji se bore s neplodnošću s jedne i nerazumjevanju vlasti s druge strane.

----------


## laky

Super si Sanja!predlažem da svak od nas ;Dragana,Maja,Magda,Sarajvo i nas dvije(sorry ako sam falila u imenima)pokuša napisati radnu verziju statuta i smisli neko ime(tek da bude prepoznatljivo) i da se što prije nađemo.Najbolje da vidimo gdje je najlakše zbog aut.linija jer ne znam vozimo li sve i da se dogovorimo i startamo najdalje do Nove Godine.Što mislite o ideji da otvorimo e-mail adresu i napravimo članak u novinama da upoznamo javnost o osnivanju i pozovemo sve koji žele postati članovi a odmah nakon osnivanja i WEB stranicu. 
Predlažem za ime Naša nada ,a radnu verziju statuta pravim sutra u noćnoj smjeni . 
Mišljenje molim!
Predlažite imena i mjesto susreta dok nas nije snijeg zavali.
P.S. Gdje sjedišteMinistarstva civilnih poslova u sarajevu ili BL ili može poštom biti poslano?
UF!Puna sam pitanja

----------


## Sanja79

Laky, sto se tice akcije - mobilisanja novinara- imam i tu veze...   :Embarassed:  
Saljem ti skenirane clanove zakona potrebne za definisanje statuta sutra... 
Ostale cure ohrabrujem da daju svoje misljenje, kako ne bi ispalo da samo nas dvije pravimo udrugu...   :Laughing:  
A gresku sam napravila - u ministarstvo pravde sa predaje zahtjev (www.mpr.gov.ba ).

----------


## laky

Nema veze za osnivanje su potrebne tri osobe pa nema veze mora se negdje početi.Ostale cure vjerojatno rade do 5-6 sati pa nemogu odmah dati učešće a sigurno će se aktivirati.Odlično da poznaješ i ti novinare pa ćemo "udariti" odmah.Znam da nesmijemo pokleknuti niti jedantrenutak niti posumnjati u mogućnosti i sigurno uspjevamo.

----------


## Makano

Glasam za udruzivanje. Iz vise razloga. 
Prvo, mislim da nema dovoljno ljudi spremnih da se aktivno angazuje u radu NGO ma koliko im bili skloni.
Drugo, ja sada imam dijete , ali sam imala problema sa neplodnoscu, i ima takvih jos hiljade parova koji imaju senzibilitet za probleme neplodnosti i mogu aktivno pomoci. 
Trece, ma koliko djece imali uvijek postoji opasnost sekundarne neplodnosti.
Cetvrto, problemi neplodnosti ne ukljucuju samo probleme zaceca vec i uspjesnog iznosenja trudnoce, a trudnoca vas vec kvalificira kao roditelja.
Da ne nabrajam dalje.....  :Heart:  

Sta god da odlucite voljela bih da pomognem    :Love:  ,MM je novinar, pa mogu i tako pomoci ako zelite

----------


## laky

Istina da ima dosta razloga za i protiv udruživanja.Želim samo napomenuti da nije prepreka to što netko ima dijete da postane član i udruge protiv neplodnosti jer svi mi imamo nekoga u obitelji tko ima taj ili sličan problem i želimo mu pomoći ,mislim da je cilj svih nas da se u ovoj državi neplodnost definira kao ozbiljan problem,bolest,za koju naše zdravstvo mora izdvojiti novac ,da se svi lijekovi i pretrage vezane za neplodnost rade na račun zdravstvenih fondova. Najbolje da se nađemo jednu subotu kao što je i predloženo u Sarajevu i da počnemo s dogovorom i tu odlučimo što i kako dalje  :? ,
Voljela bih da nam se javi netko iz udruge roditelja ako je osnovana da se nađemo tu subotu i porazgovaramo.
Makano imaš li ideju gdje je najbolje da se nađemo u Sarajevu a pozdravljam i zahvaljujem ti na potpori i želji da pomogneš

----------


## demat

Ja glasam takodje protiv udruživanja, jer ćemo, srećom, tako biti u manjini. Bojim se da bismo zaista bile na dnu svih dnevnih redova, a to nam nije cilj. Takvo stanje trenutno imamo   :Laughing:   Nego, dajte da utanačimo tu subotu, npr. sljedeću  :?  A, ja se ne snalazim baš najbolje po sarajevu, ali samo recite koji lokal i koji dio grada i ja ću to već pronaći. Mustra sam ja!  :Grin:

----------


## demat

Uh, uh, sad sam se tek sjetila da treba nešto da dopišem! :D  
NISTE SAMO VAS DVIJE, I JA SAM SA VAMA, JUHUHU  :Grin:

----------


## demat

E, baš sam se sad izgalamila!!!  :Laughing:  
Sorry, uhvatilo me neko ludilo, ribam cijeli dan!  :Grin:   Čak sam i stubište oribala   :Wink:   Mora da mi dolazi ''mila druga'' u goste   :Mad:

----------


## laky

Bolje da si tako raspoložena a ja radim slijedeću subotu može li 25.11.tad sam free a do tad nas bude još.

----------


## demat

Može i u nedeljicu, što se mene tiče, a može i 25.11.
A, može li negdje oko Baščaršije da se nađemo, oko nekih dobrih ćelapa   :Laughing:   Mljac, mljac, spremam se već duže vrijeme da ih pojedem, a ovaj MM nije htio da me vodi prošlu subotu   :Grin:

----------


## laky

A muž pazi na tvoju liniju pa nije htio ,pohvalno, a ja nesmijem primaknuti čevapima u 2 godine sam sa 58 skočila na 72kg i na svojoj 100 dijeti sam(moš mislit) ,kao mali transporter sam.
  Najbolje da ja polako pođem pješke pa ugodno s korisnim,skinem koji kg i sastanem se s vama u subotu.
Demat super što si  tako raspoložena radno , a da skokoneš do mene i zamijeniš me u noćnoj !?Full je dosadno ništa se ne događa.

----------


## Sanja79

Dajem glas za 25.11. i pozivam sve sarajke i da dodju i da nam predloze mjesto gdje nas dosta moze sjesti i pricati a da nas niko ne uznemirava...
Takodjer, dajem glas za cevape kod Mrkve...

----------


## demat

Sanja, gdje je Mrkva, koja Mrkva...  :Klap:   Glasam ZA Mrkvu   :Dancing Fever:   :Sing:

----------


## wonderwoman

OK cure, ne znam tacno o cemu se radi - nisam jos stigla sve da procitam, ali tu sam i vrlo sam raspolozena za akciju bilo koje vrste koja za cilj ima puno sretnih mama i beba. A znam biti i prilicno korisna   :Laughing: . Racunajte i na mene s tim da poslije Mrkve idemo negdje i na kolace  :Laughing: .

----------


## demat

Joj, meni ovo sve više liči na jedno lijepo predtrudničko druženje!  :Laughing:   Ako, ako!!! Samo naprijed! Tražimo dobrovoljce za druženje i konjski rad na osnivanju udrženja za neplodnost u BiH - ''Naša nada''! Molimo sve zainteresovane da nam se jave na ovaj postić   :Kiss:   (uf, jesam poslovna i ozbiljna   :Grin:  ). 
Eto, nema baš nikoga danas i sad ovdje, a ja baš raspoložena da se malo družim i čavrljam sa nekim. He, šteta! :/

----------


## demat

A, sad da se osvrnem na wonderwomen-inu ideju - Kolači su uvijek dobro došli! :D  Ubijmo tugu za bebicom sa čokoladom i šećerima!   :Laughing:   Neka se kile gomilaju na trbusima, nije bitno iz kog razloga   :Grin:

----------


## Sanja79

A mene ceka ludnica na poslu pa se psihicki pripremam i nemam volje ni za sta... 
Samo mi pomisao na cevape i kolace 25.11. budi volju za zivotom...
Ljubim vas trbusaste (iz bilo kojeg razloga)!  :Love:

----------


## sarjevo

Evo i mene cure samo da se javim. Vikend nisam bila tu a danas mi je ludnica na poslu. Odgovara mi svaki vikend poslije ovog,jer sam u Zagrebu, a za mjesto sastanka nije problem dogovoriti se, mozda je najbolje da vi cure odete prvo kod mrkve, pojedete po jedno dvije porcije cevapa, mada vam ja toplo preporucujem da jedete kod Želje, pa se onda nađemo negdje na piću, a to cemo vec skontati. Naziv "Naša nada" savršeno odgovara. P

----------


## demat

Ma i ja sam za ćelape kod Želje, ali probam i kod Mrkve! :D Rado!  :Grin:

----------


## magda_

Ja bez kolača ne računam sijelo  :Grin:  

Ja sam tu vazda, jest da sam kapmanjac u životu, al pogurajte me. Ja sam djelatnik iz sjene. Mislim da mogu biti i od koristi  :Grin:  

Ako ništa za ćevape i kolače  :Laughing:  
Nedostaje mi Dee dee i naše žito sa šlagom u Palmi :D

----------


## sarjevo

Magda, kad smo vec kod Palme, mogle bi se mi uskoro organizirati pa otici na jedno žito ili sta god, nismo odavno, ma pojest cemo jedno žito i za dee dee. A sta kazes, mozda da se organizujemo uskoro

----------


## demat

Gdje je Palma sa žitom??? Ako je u Sarajevu, čekajte i nas, i mi rado jedemo žito sa šlagom, MLJAC :smajlićkojisetrljapotrbuhu:

----------


## Sanja79

Vidimo se sigurno 25. na cevapima i zitu sa slagom, a poslije toga - biznis...

----------


## laky

Nije me bilo 2 dana i skontala sam da sam ovisnik o forumu.
Super da smo dogovorile susret i popratne sadržaje (čevapi,kolači ..) samo još recite točno mjesto i vrijeme.Evo i za ostale cure koje žele da se nađemo još jedan poziv i e-mail: nasa_nada@net.hr na koji mogu poslati sve andeje i sve ostalo (što im na pamet padne) vezano za udrugu.Usput ima li koja od vas blage veze o pravljenju Web stranice da se i oko toga aktiviramo.
P.S.Prije dva dana na dnevniku je bio intervju s nekom doktoricom (malo kasno sam se uključila) vezano za pad nataliteta od 2001 do 2005 i kaže kako su pokazatelji katastrofalni tj.da je Bijela kuga zavladala i da se na 1000 ljudi rađa jedno dijete.Čini mi se da imamo dobru podlogu početi djelovati.

----------


## Sanja79

Raspitacu se za web site- naci cemo nekog volontera...  :Wink:  
Bitno je dogovoriti i vrijeme- a mjesto npr. kod Vjecne vatre (valjda svi znaju gdje je to i nije daleko od kolaca i cevapa)... 
A znak raspoznavanja?

----------


## sarjevo

Crvene ruže   :Laughing:

----------


## laky

E po ovoj temi nemam andeju.Što smislite javite .

----------


## Sanja79

Crvene ruze u reveru...
Ili roza kapice...   :Wink:

----------


## laky

Znak raspoznavanja /bilo što s bodljama/ruža,kaktus.....Sve smo bile ili ćemo biti bockane ovim ili onim?
Šala .
Mislim kad odredimo vrijeme kod  vječne vatre lako ćemo se skužiti a može i neki detaljčić

----------


## Makano

Ehhh sad, necete valjda s carsije i cevapa u Palmu na zito....ima kolaca na carsiji...mozda Vienna?, znate to mjesto?, fino je, ima kolace , a moze se i normalno razgovarati.

Jos nesto, posto su cevapi na tapetu.....vrijeme sastanka nece biti jutarnji termin? ( bar se nadam), nisam navikla na tu vrstu dorucka....

----------


## laky

Ima nas iz svih dijelova BiH tako da ne možemo ni stići u Sarajevo prije 11-12 sati.Predlažem da svaka provjeri kada može doći(zbog prijevoza) pa da se onda dogovorimo.

----------


## magda_

Kad se mene tiče, prijavljujem se za 25. novembar, vrijeme mi odgovara svako (i kiša i sunce  :Laughing:  ), mislim na sat, naravno, a predlažem da se o tačnom vremenu i mjestu dogovorimo na PP (ili barem vremenu). Jer moglo bi kome pasti na pamet da se sa nama zahebava, jest da bi se loše proveo, al... za kaj će nam taj belaj, moglo bi šta osvanuti na naslovnici Dnevnog avaza  :Grin:

----------


## demat

Uh, baš bi bilo veselo da dođe i televizija.   :Grin:   To bi bila prava Osnivačka skupština   :Laughing:   Ja ću poslati pp Sanji79 i laky, pa se onda vidimo! Al' nemojte bježati do tada  :Razz:   Hajde da se malo družimo i ovdje  :D

----------


## demat

Ju, što ste vi neke   :Razz:   Ja bih se malo družila  :D  
Baš ste me natjerale da suvam pšenicu, pa sad lijepo ručkam i   :Coffee:   i pravim se da sam u toj Palmi.   :Laughing:

----------


## demat

Nisam htjela da *suvam* nego da *skuvam* tu pšenicu   :Laughing:

----------


## magda_

Ja baš kontam sta je SUVANJE  :Laughing:  , reko neki bosanskobrodski izraz  :Laughing:

----------


## laky

Daj Maja nemoj o hrani to mi je zabranjena tema ,juče poslije posla pošla na neku obiteljsku feštu i skontam da ne mogu obući niti jedan dio garderobe od prošle godine (katastrofa /propast/)
I nek sad malo manje bitno za garderobu ali u postupak baš i nije dobro ući s 18 kg viška.Eto malo sam kukala jer doma nesmijem više spomenuti dijetu jer su mi rekli da napišem knjigu sto dana moje stote dijete.
A ideja da pozovemo nekog novinara ili telku 25.11 i nije loša .

----------


## laky

Već dva dana na TV gledam dnevnik FTV i BH televizije i stalno govore o drastičnom padu nataliteta i bijeloj kugi i o tome kako mladi parovi nemaju djece ili imaju min. jedno a kao razlog navode nezaposlenja,nerješeno stambeno pitanje i bla,bla ...........
Nitko od tih "znalaca" nije spomenuo da nas ima koji prelaze trnje do bebača ,a ne da nećemo iz tih njihovih razloga. 

 :D  :D Trebamo im pokazat  da mi znamo stvari nazvati pravim imenom  :D  :D 


________________________________________________
Preko trnja do zvijezda

----------


## Makano

Apsolutno si u pravu laky...potpuno banalizovanje stvari, svesti dijete na pojam luksuza u zivotu!
Evo dobra vijest: vec u subotu 25.11. mozemo imati TV (malo podrske)...kaze to je prica " nekolicina zena(ili bracnih parova, jos bolje!), prvi put upoznaju se uzivo, spojio ih internet i zajednicki intres da krenu u akciju nade...."  :Love:

----------


## demat

Njalakše je reći da mi nećemo da rađamo.  :Razz:  
Nego, meni je danas 1.dc, što znači da vjerovatno neću moći doći u sarajevo 25.11   :Sad:  , jer će mi to biti 11.dc, a to znači druga folikulometrija koju radim u BL. Ako bi bilo drugačije, vidimo se u SA.   :Kiss:

----------


## laky

Dobar početak Makano,demat nema veze biti ćeš na drugom sastanku ali obećaj da ćeš ostati s nama i kad postaneš trbušasta . :D 
Idi ti lijepo kod dr.Sanje i obavezno joj reci za nas nek nam se pridruži i ona.
Pusa svima .Kad će to jutro jer sam na poslu a doooooooosadno mi je.
Ja u ponedjeljak idem svom doc.i tražit ću da mi odradi HSG jer nešto zateže jer je MM loš spermiogram i kaže to nije potrebno a ja sam čvrsto odlučila da hoću sve provjeriti.Ako odbije mijenjam ga i tražim novog .

----------


## demat

I ja sam jedva nagovorila svog prim.gin. da mi da uputnicu za HSG. Stalno mi je maltretirao muža   :Razz:   A, ja tada nisam ni znala da mi prohodnost treba samo za AIH. Međutim, i da jesam opet bih uradila HSG, jer ja želim da znam da je sve u redu. 

Laky, naravno da ću ostati sa vama! Pa, i ako ostanem trudna, ja sam opet svjesna da imam problema sa plodnošću. A, i da nemam - važna je podrška   :Wink:  

Ti ujutro ode kući, a ja moram u sedam na posao, među malu djecu i tako do šest uveče. Uf, već mi je loše od dvije smjene   :Sad:   A tako radim i u petak, jao   :Grin:

----------


## laky

A zašto radiš dvije smjene?pretpostavljam odrađuješ zamjene -to mi je tlaka ali kad mi zatreba dan dobro dođe.A što se ginekologa tiče-nije jedini idem ja kod neke žene ginekologa da mi da uputnicu.Idi ti lijepo spavati i uči sutra djecudobrim stvarima

----------


## demat

Nažalost, u pravu si što se tiče dvije smjene. Ali, srećom odoh na bolovanje u srijedu pa ću se malo odmoriti. Za prošlu inseminaciju sam radila k'o magarac, ali zato ću ovu malo da ljenčarim.   :Kiss:

----------


## laky

Ako vam nije problem curke napišite (zapišite) se:
1.Ja sam počela a vi dopišite-IVANA-LJUBUŠKI

----------


## demat

MAJA - BOSANSKI BROD   :Heart:

----------


## demat

Pardon, pod rednim brojem:

2. MAJA - BOSANSKI BROD   :Heart:

----------


## laky

Vidim da dosta cura ne može 25.11.(demat,amra,....)doći ako ste za neki drugi dan vi na kavici u srijedu dogovorite drugi dan samo da nas bude što više.Možda vam više odgovara 26.11 nedjelja ili bilo kad 2.12 ili 3.12. 
Ja sam dogovorila zamjenu na poslu pa kad god kažete,Sanja79,Magda,Dragana,Sarajvo,Mamiko gdje ste izdnesite andeje........ 
Sorry ako sam nekoga zaboravila ili izostavila koje slovo u imenima,brzopletost ma "krasi"

----------


## laky

Di ste cure pa nijedne dva dana nismo se valjda već ohladile od kave i susreta

----------


## demat

I ja ne znam šta im je  :?

----------


## Sanja79

Ja se nisam ni malo ohladila... Samo sam imala obaveza i na poslu i kod kuce i nisam stigla ni da privirim...
Cure, meni se ne svidja odgadjanje, i vidjecemo do petka, pa ako se pokaze da nemamo kriticnu masu, onda odgadjamo...
Ljubim vas...   :Love:

----------


## magda_

ama ja sam tu, kako god dogovorite odgovara mi (e jesam puno pomogla  :Embarassed:  )
eto mi cemo se vidjeti u srijedu na kafici, pa javimo vam kako je bilo i ko moze u subotu.

----------


## wonderwoman

Ja naravno mogu i subotu i nedjelju. I bilo koji radni dan iza 4  :Smile: . Mislim da je bolje da se prilagodimo curama koje nisu iz Sa, njima je ipak puno komplikovanije. A u srijedu se vidimo svakako.  :Kiss:

----------


## Makano

Evo mene opet.....da potvrdim podrsku.....

Uglavnom da ne ponavljam ostavicu broj mob. na pp Sanji79, i dalje vazi za TV ekipu....ako dodje do promjene termina plz javite....

----------


## magda_

> i dalje vazi za TV ekipu....


 :shock:  ja mislila ti se zezala

----------


## Makano

Naravno da se nisam zezala......mislim ako ne zelite na prvom sastanku to je OK, ali je bitno da  takva vrsta promocije i podrske moze biti obezbjdjena. I ne samo da moze, nego i treba biti ostvarena jer koliko ima ljudi u BiH koji bi mozda zeljeli biti dio toga, a ne koriste internet ili ne posjecuju Rodu.

----------


## ally05

Cure svaka cast na inicijativi!!

Molila bih Vas da kada se dogovorite oko vremena stavite obavijest i na bosanskohercegovacki porodicni portal www.bebano.com

Tamo imamo grupu cura koje su se izjasnile da bi aktivno ucestvovale u formiranju udruzenja roditelja, pa sam sigurna da bi bilo zainteresiranih i za ovo udruzenje.

Mislim, sto vise nas bude obavjesteno, to ce biti bolji rezultat!

Hvala i samo naprijed  :D

----------


## Makano

Eee ovako....nije bitno da se odmah svi sastanemo, bitno je poceti. 

1. feri 
2. Makano 
3?? 

Ovaj post cu kopirati i na topik za osnivanje udruzenja za borbu protiv neplodnosti i na bebano.com, da ne tipkam tri puta. 

Uglavnom , sinoc sam dobila pozitivan odgovor od CCI ( centar civilnih inicijativa) da bi bili spremni pomoci nam u osnivanju udruzenja. Kratko sam objasnila da postoje osobe u BiH zaintresovane da se bore protiv neplodnosti, za bolje uslove roditeljstva, za promociju dojenja i sl. i da nam je tesko krenuti sa mrtve tacke. Nisu specificirani nikakvi posebni detalji jer to ne mogu ja sama. 
CCI je osnivac i GROZDA i imaju veliko iskustvo u radu NGO, dobru infrastrukturu i sl. Obecali su da ce me pozvati u petak i eventualno pozvati njihovu pravnicu koja bi mogla dati konkretan prijedlog i pomoci u tom dijelu procesa osnivanja NGO. 
Mozda postoji mogucnost i da pocnemo djelovati kao dio njih, ne znam.....ma bitno je samo poceti. 

Vjerujem da svi mi imamo dosta razlicitih vidjenja kako bi sve to trebalo izgledati, ali bitno je da nam je cilj isti i da te razlicitosti mogu biti samo nas plus. 

Vec ranije sam rekla da mozemo imati i podrsku TV-a, ali i o tome treba da se dogovorimo. 

Nije bitno ni kako cemo se zvati, to ce se vec dogovoriti  

Eto....dajte da pokazemo barem da smo ozbiljni po pitanju udruzivanja

----------


## demat

Mi jesmo ozbiljni, ali mislim da anketa govori u prilog odvojenim udruženjima. A, nešto smo mi zatajile oko tačnog datuma i vremena. Ja za sebe nisam sigurna hoću li moći u subotu (zbog uzv i eventualne inseminacije), ali znam da kad god budem mogla to može biti samo oko 11h. Sve poslije toga mi je kasno za povratak u Brod.
Kad budete znale tačno vrijeme, javite na post ili pp.   :Kiss:

----------


## Makano

Ma OK je to za udruzenja, odvojena ....nema veze.
Mene je intresovalo koliko ima zaintresovanih, i Sanja79 mi ja rekla negdje desetak koji bi i aktivno ucestvovali. 
Zasto sam to pitala? Pa ako vec uspijem dobiti neku konkretnu pomoc od Centra civilnih inicijativa za udruzenje roditelja, zasto ne bih pomogla da i udruzenje za borbu protiv neplodnosti ostvari iste kontakte?!
Koliko sam ja shvatila CCI moze pomoci , ako nista , savjetom kako sto brze i efikasnije osnovati NGO, kako pokrenuti ljude u BiH da se ukljuce u takve projekte.

----------


## Sanja79

Ma super! Treba nam sva pomoc koju mozemo dobiti a oni ocigledno mogu pomoci. Hvala, Makano!   :Kiss:  
A sad za sastanak ja predlazem 3.12. u Sarajevu. Do tada se mozemo  raspitati o curama koje bi mogle da se prikljuce ali nisu na Rodi. 
Ajmo, cure, aktivirajte se malo. Pozivam i ostale cure iz BiH koje nas samo gledaju da se jave na  nasa_nada@net.hr ako im je frka ovako preko foruma.

----------


## Sanja79

Ovo je lista trenutno manje-vise aktivnih forumasica iz BiH koje su za sastanak i/ili za udruzivanje:
magda_
sarajvo
laky
amira
demat
makano
zaza
wonderwoman
wewa
nana1973
sanja79

Dajte, molim vas, dopisite se ako sam nekod preskocila...

----------


## laky

samo da pogledate na www.beta.hr,ja nisam znala da postoji a moglo bi nam pomoći

----------


## laky

www.beta.hr

----------


## wonderwoman

Cure sta smo dogovorile za ime. Mislim, znam da smo rekli da necemo praviti neku frku oko toga, ali sto vise razmisljam o onome nasa nada to mi se manje dopada. Nekako je neodlucno, melanholicno, kao da pustis da se sve samo od sebe sredi. Je li to gotova prica, ili smo jos otvoreni za prijedloge? 
A moja ponuda za logo i dalje stoji.

----------


## demat

Ništa nije konačno dok se ne pečatira. Prema tome, otvoreno je za prijedloge i eventualna pogodnija rješenja. Pusica   :Kiss:

----------


## wonderwoman

Sta mislite o *Beba.Ba!*?

----------


## demat

Hej, nije loše! Baš je simpa   :Heart:

----------


## Sanja79

demat, wonderwoman, kakve ste danas?
Vidim kako O stize, da ste sve veselije...
Vidimo li se sutra? I kada od prilike?

----------


## wonderwoman

Ja ne. Odustala od BL, idem u Zenicu. Blize mi, a i ne moram objasnjavati mami sta ja to ustvari radim u BL. Mada mi ovaj doktor toliko ide na zivce da sad vec pocinjem da se kajem zbog te odluke.

----------


## sarjevo

3. SARJEVO(trebalo je biti sarajevo ali ja fulila slovo, pa eto ovom prilikom molim ako neko moze da mi to ispravi), a da SARJEVO-DINA

----------


## wonderwoman

4. wonderwoman - Lejla
A Sarajevo, mislim da mozes sama promijeniti ime, tj ubaciti slovo, samo odes u svoj profil i ispravis.

----------


## Sanja79

Evo, ponavljam i sorry za greskicu:
magda_ 
sarjevo 
laky 
amira 
demat 
makano 
zaza 
wonderwoman 
wewa 
nana1973 
sanja79

 :Kiss:

----------


## sarjevo

Evo probala ispraviti pa da vidim kako je sada

----------


## sarjevo

Opet isto, sarjevo, izgleda da ne mogu sama to ispraviti

----------


## wonderwoman

Onda stvarno ne znam kako se to radi.

----------


## demat

*Sanja79*, ja sam ujutro u 8 u BL, ali se neću dugo zadržavati. Dolazi i MM samnom, a on mora na ispit, tako da moramo požuriti. U svakom slučaju, javiću kako je prošlo. Vidimo li se u nedelju?
Sanja, kad ide Smiljić ujutro za Sarajevo? Čime ćeš ti ići, mogle smo se naći u nekom busu u Derventi, u nedelju ujutro?
I da ne zaboravim: DEMAT - MAJA 
 :Love:

----------


## laky

samo podižem topić.Jel jutros svi spavaju a jedino ja moram biti na poslu,a doooosadno mi je ništa se ne događa

----------


## MAJOLINA

Juhu, evo i mene! Vratila sam se kući i odmah uključila kompjuterčić. Kad ono - šipak, ne mogu se ulogovati, jer sam se juče i prekjuče ulogovala sa laptopa, pa sam mjenjala lozinku, pa sad više ne znam koja je ...   :Embarassed:  E, baš lijepo! Tako mi i treba kad sam tupava   :Razz:  
Zato sam sad pod drugim imenčićem, a to sam ja *DEMAT-MAJA*
Šta se radi, ima li novosti? 
*Laky*, jesi li još na poslu?

----------


## laky

ti si čudo!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
a radim još sat i 15 min.To što si morala promijeniti ime možda znači novi početak i selidba na novi podforum.Inače kako si provela dan ja sanjam krevet

----------


## MAJOLINA

Dan je prošao uobičajeno - žderanje kod mojih   :Grin:  
Ali, zato je prethodna noć bila veoma zanimljiva   :Embarassed:   :Preskace uze:  
Morali smo malo aktivirati plivače, da ne ostare do inseminacije. Da smo poslušali doc ovaj naš plivački klub bi pauzirao 9 dana, a to nije kvalitetno   :Laughing:  
Šta ima kod tebe?

----------


## MAJOLINA

Curice moje, mi se dogovorišmo za nedelju u 11.00h, ako se ne varam? A mjesto je i dalje pored vječne vatre, jel' tako?
Ajmo sad na spisak sve koje će doći i koji će doći.

1. demat-majolina-maja
2. ???

----------


## laky

i ja!valjda stignem do 11 ako ne navodit ćete me da vas nađem

----------


## wonderwoman

Ja sam tamo svakako. Ne bih to propustila sve da padaju cuskije.

----------


## MAJOLINA

Znači, nedelja, 03.12. u 11.00, kod vječne vatre. 

SPISAK:
1. majolina
2. laky
3. wonderwomen

Cure, ažurirajte listu kako se koja prijavi.  :Kiss:

----------


## Sanja79

4. I, naravno, moja malenkost- Sanja...

----------


## Sanja79

4. I, naravno, moja malenkost- Sanja...

----------


## sarjevo

Ja vam se na zalost ne mogu pridruziti zbog porodicnih dogodovstina,
naime cura od mog brata (mlađeg ,mozete misliti kako se ja osjecam, mama se nadala unucima od mene kad ono,hm) je trudna, a oni su vani, tako da dolaze u petak ovdje pa ce nekad sad ubrzo da se zene, tako da cu biti okupirana njima, pa sta cu postat cu tetka, kako to cudno zvuci, odavno ocekujem da postanem mama kad ono tetka.
Zao mi je cure, ali bit ce jos prilika vjerujem, u svakom slucaju drzim vam fige da sve bude super.

----------


## Sanja79

Sarjevo,   :Love:  i ne daj se! Znam kako ti je... A vidjecemo se drugi put, kad me opet put ponese u SA...   :Love:

----------


## Sanja79

Sta je bilo, curke, jeste li se umorile od dogovaranja?
Da podignem topic i pitam ko jos dolazi u SA u nedjelju?
 :D

----------


## wonderwoman

> Sta je bilo, curke, jeste li se umorile od dogovaranja?
> Da podignem topic i pitam ko jos dolazi u SA u nedjelju?
>  :D


Koliko ja vidim, za sada nas 4  :Smile:

----------


## MAJOLINA

Pa, ako niko više ne može (ili ne želi) OK, možemo i nas 4 :D

----------


## Sanja79

Mozemo i hocemo!
 :D

----------


## laky

ej!
Mrzim raditi kad je vještica tu,mrzim što nemogu oprati kosu i imam fuj frizuru,izrast kose od neznam ni ja koliko.I ovako bljakasta dolazim u nedjelju.nema veze bit ću maskota Udruge  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## MAJOLINA

A zašto ne možeš oprati kosu? A zašto imaš porast? (joj mudrih pitanja   :Laughing:  ) A zašto bi bila maskota udruženja? Mi te volimo zbog tebe, a ne zbog tvoje kose (ovo ti je malo psihološke podrške!  :Love:  )

Šalu na stranu, ne opterećuj se izgledom - ja sam dovoljno opterećena za sve nas   :Grin:

----------


## magda_

Eh drage cure,
da se i ja javim... a, ne znam, možda je bolje da se ne javljam...

Ja vam ne mogu obećati da ću doći, jer drugi su napravili planove za mene, no nevažno, trudit ću se, nije isključeno da se pojavim. 

Mada, vjerujem da ovakva, kakva sam ovih dana, nisam ni poželjna u vašem društvu koje se sastaje ovim povodom.

Ovih dana mi se potvrdilo ono od čega sam bježala da zaključim, a to je da sam ja potrošena žena kada je u pitanju borba s neplodnošću. Konačno mi je jasno da svaki put kada se jače aktiviram na tom planu moji nalazi se "pokvare". A onda tu nastaje začarani krug: briga oko nalaza, posjete doktorima i labovima, učestale pretrage = sve gori nalazi i tako ukrug. 
S druge strane ovih dana sam na jednom banalnom primjeru i na svojoj koži (ne bih sad nadugo) vidjela da našem zdravstvu nema pomaka za moga vijeka, a kamo li za moga plodnoga vijeka, pa se pitam imam li ja života, i ima li smisla, za nastavak borbe (udruzenje), borbe od koje ja sigurno neću imati koristi, jer ionako sam digla ruke od BiH kada je u pitanju sterilitet. Već sam potrošila (baš potrošila) najboljih 7 godina moga braka i života čučeći i čameći po bijednim hodnicima i čekaonicama naših zdravstvenih ustanova, vežući svaki životni plan za taj problem, intenzivno 7 godina riječi sterilitet, ovulacija, hormoni, uzv, uputnica i sl. gusto su protkani kroz moj život... dosta!

Eto zašto šutim i zašto bi bilo bolje, drage moje, da se nisam ni javila. Ali pomislile biste nešto drugo, što ne želim i što bi bilo krivo.

Dakle, ja jesam za druženje, za kafice, razmjenu informacija... ja sam, uz Dee dee, akter prvih kafica i druženja u Sa, sa vama sam 3-4 godine na forumu, ali za aktivno učešće u udruženju sada već nemam snage. Vidim da su i ostale cure koje imaju ovdje "staža" posustale, pa mi je lakše kad nisam usamljen slučaj.

Da li me možete razumjeti, Bog zna.

----------


## MAJOLINA

*magdice*, pa zašto tako malo povjerenja imaš u nas?  :Sad:  
Mi i hoćemo udruženje, hoćemo nešto da promijenimo, ali znamo da ne možemo preko noći. Trebaš nam zbog svog velikog iskustva, zbog podrške, a znam sigurno da je možeš pružiti svakoj od nas.  :Smile:   Eto, i ne poznajem te, ali osjećam da si osoba puna pozitivne energije i   :Evil or Very Mad:   sam na sve koji su kod tebe izazvali ovakav stav. Ja te, u ime svih nas koje smo na ovom pdf, molim da skupiš snage i nastaviš dalje.  :Love:  
Vidim i da nisi promijenila potpis, a i to puno govori!
Iskreno se nadam da ćeš pronaći vremena u nedelju i doći da popiješ kaficu sa nama i da nas upoznaš. Ne moraš riječi reći o udruženju, samo dođi.  :Kiss:

----------


## laky

Podupirem Maju ali od ovih oko sebe nemogu pisati.nedaj se Magda

----------


## magda_

Hvala cure, trudit cu se  :Kiss:

----------


## wonderwoman

Hej Magdic moja - znam da je najbolje svakako da uradis ono kako se osjecas - ali ako te ja potkupim jednim zitom kod Ramisa????!!! Hoce li to pomoci  :Smile: ? Ma i ne moras se puno angazovati oko udruzenja, idemo da se jos malo druzimo  :Kiss: . 
I ne daj se lafice - mozda ce ovo prvo biti mali purger, ali drugo mozda bude i iz BiH negdje..... :D

----------


## sarjevo

magdic, ne budali. Kakva zena u poodmakloj dobi, pa zivot pocinje u tridesetoj. Nemoj da vise cujem kako lupetas gluposti na pdf. Evo da ti ja dam jedan savjet, daj sebi i muzu malo oduska, zaboravi sve, hormone,briseve, ma sve sto ima veze sa sterilitetom, posvetite se sebi jedno godinu dana (znam da je to puno ali tek ti je trideset), zaboravi da uopste imas problem, mozda se samo desi, a ako ne onda sve ispocetka i bit ce to puno bolje vidjet ces, ali mislim da se ne trebas forsirati, moras sebi dati oduska. D je meni 30 ja sada godinu dana nebi pomisljala ni na sta jer sam zaista umorna od svega, i nemam vise snage, pa se stoga i plasim da opet nece izaci na dobro jer sam psihicki preopterecena tim problemom, a znas koliko psiha moze uticati na negativan rezultat, ali meni je draga moja 35 i ja nemam vremena da dam sebi oduska, zato i jesam ocajna, zato se i forsiram iako osjecam duboko u sebi da nemam snage proci jos jednom kroz sve. Evo mlađi brat mi se sada ženi, cura mu trudna, nisu uopste planirali niti su spremni, ja trosim uzasno puno i zivaca i novaca na to ali ne moze, tako sam ocajna, pa skoro svi su nam u familiji bas sad trudni, ja sam se povukla u sebe, ne zelim ni da se viđam sa tom rodbinom, ne zato sto sam im zavidna, nego zato sto me uzasno boli sto se to nama ne moze desiti, osjecam se kao crna ovca. Ali moram dalje, nessmijem sebi dozvoliti da mi skoci PRL pa da se jos i sa tim moram za....vati. A da mi je 30, vjeruj mi da bi sada malo pustila ventil pa krenula ispocetka kad se malo ja psihicki oporavim i budem spremna. Ne zelim da citam ovakve stvari, znam kako ti je ali imas jos vremena i vjeruj mi da ces i ti docekati da napises svoju pricu na ovom pdf, ali ne ovakvu kakvu si sada napisala nego onu sa happy end-om.
Glavu gore, idemo uskoro na kaficu, pa se ispricamo, i ne lupetaj vise molim te.

----------


## laky

Magda,pa tek imqš 30!?.Odmori draga u prednosti si 3 godine ispred mene.A ja skontala ti imaš bar +40 pa umorna.Dođi ti popiti kavu s nama a ostalo ćemo lako  :Heart:

----------


## magda_

Eh sad cure, vi ste mene malo pogresno razumjele, posebno Sarajevo. Nisam bas SLUCAJ. Heeeeej!
Kazem da sam potrosena kada je u pitanju entuzijazam potreban za udruzenje, nisam, bona ne bila Sarajevo, rekla u poodmakloj dobi, niti da odustajem od svega.
Nego, ne mogu se aktivno ukljuciti u udruzenje, za to fakat nemam snage, pa 7 godina bitku bijem sa ovim našim haharima i mesarima. Ja bih po kratkom postupku - trg - streljanje. A ovo natenane - demokratski bi me dokrajčilo. Mislla sam da imam snage, al vidim da ne...
Nije ni vazno, vazno je da uvijek ima entuzijasta, ljudi koji mogu i hoće.

Za sad skupila sam snagu pokusati ivf u Zg, ako Bog da da bude fsh u normali, u januaru/februaru, a ako ne - onda idem na duzi odmor od ovoga svega, pa kako mi Dragi Bog dadne dalje.

A za druzenje sam vazda u zivotu  :Grin:

----------


## magda_

još jedna mala ispravka, 31 mi je puna, neki dan rođendan  :Grin:

----------


## MAJOLINA

Super, to znači da se vidimo na kafici u nedelju  :Kiss:  
Btw, meni je 32,5 godina   :Grin:  To znači da sam starija i kao takvu imaš obavezu da me slušaš. Pogotovo što sam učiteljica   :Grin:

----------


## sarjevo

E pa super onda, cestitam ti rođendan i idemo onda zajedno u postupak u januaru, ako ne budes mogla u januaru onda se dogovorimo za superfakt.

----------


## Sanja79

Draga magda, vidjecemo se u nedjelju u Sa pa cemo pricati.
JA ti ne mogu nista novo reci, jer sam na samom pocetku i ne znam kakva cu biti za 6-7 godina. Mogu reci samo ono sto sam vidjela ono vece- a to je jedna divna MLADA zena koja zeli biti majka i koja se bori kao lavica sa ovim nasim mesarima i koljacima da dodje do bebe. A, vidis, da ja nisam imala vas (mislim na sve cure na Rodi s potpomognute) i ja bih im direktno usetala u ruke. Ovako, ako nista drugo, sam upucena i znam gdje otici i sta raditi (nadam se). Ove cure da nemaju aktivne gradjane, te Rodu i Betu, ne bi nikada postigle 3 besplatna pokusaja. Drzava i ne zna da problem postoji ako niko nikad nista ne kaze i ako nemaju s kim raditi. Samo iz tog razloga mislim da se trebaju svi ukljuciti. A ne sjediti i kukati kako je lose, a pri tom nista ne ciniti da ti bude bolje. Ja jesam mlada, ali nisam najmladja koja ima problema s plodnoscu i daj boze da sam posljednja na svijetu. Zato, isplaci se do nedjelje i vidimo se da se dogovorimo kamo dalje. 
Ljubim i vas ostale puuuno!  :Love:

----------


## magda_

cure, moguce da dodem, zavisi od muzicevih nekih odavno krčkanih planova.
ljubim vas  :Heart:

----------


## Makano

Bas mi je zao, ali necu moci sutra doci.....radovala sam se da vas sve upoznam , ali u velikoj sam frci....
Samo da znate , razgovarala sam opet sa osobama iz centra civilnih inicijativa, dobila broj njihove pravnice ...ona ce proslijediti informacije kako najlakse registrovati NGO,kako animirati ljude da podrze akcije i sl. prakticnih savjeta nikad dosta....
Uglavnom odusevljeni su inicijativama (podjednako o udruzenju rod, kao i udruzenju za borbu protiv neplodnosti)....cim se registruje udruzenje (sto smatraju prvim korakom) stavice nas na mailing liste i slati obavjesti kada se i kako moze aplicirati npr za finansijsku pomoc projektima, a to moze itekako pomoci budjenju svijesti i promociji borbe protiv neplodnosti ...

Da ne duzim.....saljem vibre podrske, cujemo se i vidimo neki drugi put....

P.S. happy end ( ili begining) postoji   :Love:

----------


## nana1973

Laky, imaš pm. Pliz,pročitaj pa se javi. Kad ti krećeš za Sarajevo? Aj mi pošalji broj svog mob. na pm da ti se javim ako i ja budem išla.

----------


## sarjevo

Cure kako je prosao susret, niko nista nije pisao na tu temu.
Zao mi je strasno sto nisam mogla da vam se pridruzim, ali nadam se sljedeci put.

----------


## Sanja79

*Sarjevo*, bilo nas je 4: demat/majolina, laky, wonderwoman i ja. Ostale nisu mogle...   :Crying or Very sad:   Nema veze, bit ce prilike...   :Kiss:  
Ne bih da opterecujemo ovaj forum vise nego sto je neophodno, pa bi bilo dobro da razmijenimo mailove kako bismo mogle da komuniciramo... 
Saljem ti na pp svoj mail.

----------


## laky

Sanja 79,jesi li dobila e-mail

----------


## Sanja79

Jesam, ali sam bila preumorna da odgovorim. Sad sam na poslu pa nemam ovdje taj mail... Javim se tek prekosutra jer sam u nekoj frci... 
 :Love:   svima...   :Heart:

----------


## MAJOLINA

Hej, Sanjuška, kakav posao? Gdje radiš?   :Kiss:

----------


## Ljubica

Drage cure ja sam tek sad vidjela ovu temu, zao mi je sto nisam vidjela prije sastanka pa da vam se i ja pridruzim.
ako budete poovo citale ovo javite gdje ste nastavile sa razmjenjivanjem informacija i planiranjima daljnjih aktivnosti za udruzenje.

Pusa
salje pm Sanji 79 i laky povodom ovoga  :Kiss:

----------

